# Pierogi dough recipe?



## tntsmom (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi:
I'm finally getting more comfortable in my kitchen!  Everyone is happy believe me!  lol.  Especially the hubby & kids!  
 
I've even gotten brave enough to try making perogies on my own.  They were suprisingly easy, if time consuming.
 
The only thing I didn't appreciate, was the dough was quite 'noodley' and chewy.  My cousins who have made perogies since birth, have a wonderful soft opaque dough that is just delish!.
 
If anyone has a recipe that has more ingredients that eggs, flour and salt! I'd greatly apperciate it! 
 
Thank you in advance everyone!  And happy cooking!  
 
Tntsmom


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think you will find a true perohe dough that is more than eggs, flour and oil. Thats pretty much what there is. Folks were poor and the fewer ingredients they could use, the better. Here are two for you to look at. 

Here's one. 

And here is mine:

3 cups of flour
one egg in a measuring cup beaten, fill to the one cup mark with water, then add about 1/4 cup oil

Stir liquid into dry and mix until dough is smooth. Let it sit for at least an hour before you try to work it. 

Roll it out to a bit less than 1/4 inch thickness and make your perogies from there. Good luck.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2008)

I think Alix has nailed it.  Pretty much just flour, eggs, oil, water, and salt.  Very basic.


----------



## tntsmom (Apr 28, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much! 

My dad taught my mom how to make them, and we never had a recipe.  Now that they're both gone, it's been a mission of mind to find something of Dad's to introduce my children too. 

Tntsmom


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 28, 2008)

This is one can be used for both perogi and virtini (the Lithuanian version) 

1 tsp salt
3 c flour
1/4 c shortening (Crisco)
1 egg

Work the shortening into the flour / salt mixture with your fingertips. Break the egg into a 1 cup measure and beat. Add enough water to make 1 full cup. Mix the wet into the dry. Put mixture on a floured board and knead five times. Place in a bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let sit for about 5 minutes. Roll out, cut and fill.

If these don't quite have the right consistency you are remembering, try replacing the shortening with lard.


----------



## tntsmom (Apr 28, 2008)

*Thanx so much*



Thank you so much! 

I"l be giving this a try in a day or two and will let you know if this is the one!


----------



## QSis (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's a link to my post in an earlier discussion on the same subject. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=389295&postcount=14

My Polish Aunt Stella maintained that eggs "toughened" the dough, so I omit them, as she did.

The King Arthur's flour is the key, though.

Lee


----------



## tntsmom (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, thank you! 

I'm drooling as I see those pictures! I hope to one day aspire to the 'prettiness' of yours. Mine are kinds of all over, but not as bad as when I first started. 

I'll let you know my out come! 

TNTS mom


----------



## QSis (May 1, 2008)

Another tip is to form larger-than-walnut-sized balls of the filling ahead of time.  Line them all up on waxed paper, all of them. 

Then one at a time, plop a ball into your oval of dough (I slightly roll out the cut circles into more of an oblong shape), wet one edge of dough, and press the edges shut with your fingers.  The filling sort of flattens to the shape of the pierogi as you press.

Lee


----------



## JPolito830 (May 1, 2008)

Wow...those pics just sold me on trying these.  Thanks alot!


----------



## CharlieD (May 8, 2008)

Q, how big are they? They appear to look huge, but of course it is hard to really say what they are.


----------



## QSis (May 9, 2008)

Charlie, they end up being about 3 1/2 inches long.

I use a water glass to cut out the circles, then roll them in longer ovals.  I made the balls of filling almost the size of golf balls.  They flatten a bit when I pull the dough around them and pinch it shut.

Lee


----------



## MJK (May 9, 2008)

Don't over roll the dough.  Another trick to try is add a tablespoon of sour cream to the dough and less water.  Be sure and let the dough sit at least five minutes away from any drafts in a covered glass bowl before rolling.

I had to laugh when I saw the title of this post.  A few years ago I decided to learn how to make pierogies when an aunt passed away taking her culinary secrets with her.  We rooted around our house and found my departed mother-in-law's cookbook that had been translated from Slovak to English.  the recipe said, "Take some flour and add a pinch of salt and some water.  Add an egg....."  I fear something was lost in the translation.  so I did just what is said guessing how I used to watch Mom and Dad make them when I was little kid and you know what?  The first ones were ok.  I would like to think they have improved since then but I know better.  

I am still having a problem finding the right sized circle to cut.  The top of a margarine container works ok.  Any suggestions?


----------

